# New iphone tarantula app



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 16, 2013)

Just launched a new iPhone App called iTarantula

Let us know what you think and if you have any feature suggestions or want us to add certain species for the next update, let us know via the feedback form in the App.

download here
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/itarantula/id630537015

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 16, 2013)

You should have a 1 day sale on it and let me know 

I do like the idea of having an app like this when shopping Ts at an expo. Being able to look something up real quick when coming across something I don't know much about. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Mike41793 (Apr 16, 2013)

Is it used more for looking stuff up or tracking your own collection?


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks, it is on sale already 

We have a few features we'll be adding shorting that Expo attendees will love!



3skulls said:


> You should have a 1 day sale on it and let me know
> 
> I do like the idea of having an app like this when shopping Ts at an expo. Being able to look something up real quick when coming across something I don't know much about.
> 
> Good luck with it.




---------- Post added 04-16-2013 at 02:18 PM ----------

Both, an all in one, for Enthusiasts looking up or logging their spiders and for those on the field wanting to record information.



Mike41793 said:


> Is it used more for looking stuff up or tracking your own collection?


----------



## Cydaea (Apr 16, 2013)

Can I have one for Android? :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 16, 2013)

Not available yet, but we are working on this and should be available within 2 months.



Cydaea said:


> Can I have one for Android? :


----------



## BaddestRuffest (Apr 16, 2013)

MaximusMeridus said:


> Not available yet, but we are working on this and should be available within 2 months.


What about for windows phones ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 16, 2013)

Very cool app, good work, it would be nice to have one for android.


----------



## madamoisele (Apr 16, 2013)

Purchased and will look at it shortly.


----------



## Damzlfly (Apr 16, 2013)

You need the rest of the Avicularia genus.  Diversipes, laeta, geroldi, and missing some brachy's too.  More please!!

Now that i've perused it a bit, there are a few common ones missing, but they may not be as common as across the pond.  I really like this, well done!


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, No windows version I'm afraid... unless they become a large player, the cost of development isn't worth it.
Thanks
Steve



BaddestRuffest said:


> What about for windows phones ?




---------- Post added 04-16-2013 at 09:20 PM ----------




Damzlfly said:


> You need the rest of the Avicularia genus.  Diversipes, laeta, geroldi, and missing some brachy's too.  More please!!
> 
> Now that i've perused it a bit, there are a few common ones missing, but they may not be as common as across the pond.  I really like this, well done!


Thank you, we will take note.


----------



## z32upgrader (Apr 16, 2013)

It says this app is compatible with the iPod touch 3rd-5th generation, but my 3rd gen iPod says it's incompatible.:cry:
I'm running the latest possible updated software version 4.2.1 (8C148) if that helps.

EDIT:Well, don't I feel silly! Apparently I have a 2nd Generation iPod that was packaged and sold as a 3rd gen. Apple RAGE!


----------



## Curious jay (Apr 16, 2013)

I think it would be an easier interface to use if they were listed alphabetically by genus, then a drop down menu of the species inside the genus list. Overall a decent app.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 16, 2013)

We might be able to sort something out, no promised, PM me.



z32upgrader said:


> It says this app is compatible with the iPod touch 3rd-5th generation, but my 3rd gen iPod says it's incompatible.:cry:
> I'm running the latest possible updated software version 4.2.1 (8C148) if that helps.


----------



## z32upgrader (Apr 16, 2013)

MaximusMeridus said:


> We might be able to sort something out, no promised, PM me.


It's ok, I found out I have a 2nd Generation iPod touch (in the cruelest way possible) so I can't get it until I upgrade to a new one. Grrr. Apple.....


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 16, 2013)

I also have the latest android 4.2.1 with adobe flash 10.1.2, on Sony experia, it let me download it quickly, but when i did open it wouldn't let me select T genus, then foreclose, i have to say most of us are android users, i know it's an iPhone app but we would love a version if possible? none the less, very nice work and wish you success.


----------



## prairiepanda (Apr 16, 2013)

It's a neat app, but it could use A LOT more species. Avicularia, Lasiodora, Cyriocosmus, and Haplopelma are especially lacking some common species. Nhandu genus is entirely absent also.

Also, the "diary" would be more useful if it were less simple. A place to record the most recent feeding and last molt the way "birth date" is implemented would be great. Also, instead of "birth date", I would suggest "purchase date" or something along those lines...I have no data for birth dates, and probably couldn't acquire such data since many breeders don't pull sacs until after EWLs have hatched.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, thank you so much for all your support.
We have received so many suggestions and encouraging messages. 

We need a favour. Please Rate and Review the App by searching for iTarantula on the App Store on the iPhone and clicking Review.

Thanks again


----------



## friendttyy (Apr 17, 2013)

should get one for blackberry


----------



## Brachypelmo (Apr 17, 2013)

I see a few previous posts of people saying there was a lot of Genus and species missing is it possible for us to add them to our list or are you updating you lists periodically? Any feedback would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## NoSBoH (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks really nicely made.  The price point is a bit high for IOS in my op.  would consider if it went on sale.


----------



## madamoisele (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree, the price point is a bit high for iOS.  In most cases, I simply wouldn't pay it for most things, given the number of low cost and free apps.  HOWEVER - we must remember this is a highly specialized app catering to a specific genre with a limited number of hobbyists.  I seriously doubt he's making much if any money off of this, and the creator has also promised to keep updating it, keep working on it.  With those things in mind, I didn't hesitate to pay $4 to check it out and support someone who at least is trying to make us something usable.  

This app is small at present but it's a good start and customizable enough (even at start out) to be a decent working app.  It's also a great way to show your friends your T collection.

The best thing you can do is get in on the ground floor and send feedback to the creator, who is actively working on the first update.  Let's support this app and see how far we can take it!  You never know how big it might get.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for your support. You are right, all proceeds go right back into development and data acquisition. It is an awful lot more time consuming than people would believe, but then anything publication is if done properly.

We are ready to submit another update today with minor changes will continue on almost a weekly bases updating the app and responding to suggestions as well as growing the database.

Please don't forget to Rate and Write a little Review by searching for iTarantula on the App store and clicking review, then write Review. It all helps make this app more productive for everyone including us 

Thanks again. 



madamoisele said:


> I agree, the price point is a bit high for iOS.  In most cases, I simply wouldn't pay it for most things, given the number of low cost and free apps.  HOWEVER - we must remember this is a highly specialized app catering to a specific genre with a limited number of hobbyists.  I seriously doubt he's making much if any money off of this, and the creator has also promised to keep updating it, keep working on it.  With those things in mind, I didn't hesitate to pay $4 to check it out and support someone who at least is trying to make us something usable.
> 
> This app is small at present but it's a good start and customizable enough (even at start out) to be a decent working app.  It's also a great way to show your friends your T collection.
> 
> The best thing you can do is get in on the ground floor and send feedback to the creator, who is actively working on the first update.  Let's support this app and see how far we can take it!  You never know how big it might get.




---------- Post added 04-18-2013 at 03:16 PM ----------

Perhaps above average, but think we have all been spoilt by the App store pricing over the last few years, before this software like this would have cost 10 times the amount. What you need to realise is, that unlike a game which appeals to millions and would make a fortune even at $1, this App serves a vertical market where the audience is so much smaller. If we were to sell at that price, we wouldn't be able to justify the cost of the development which is 4 figures and data acquisition which also takes valuable time and cost.

Your $3.99, which is the same cost of a magazine, will be a lot more fun and never expires and will serve to populate the database, which every update being free of charge. An incredibly small price to pay and all proceeds go back into developing the App. It is what the industry needs so we've taken the bold step to do a proper job.



NoSBoH said:


> Looks really nicely made.  The price point is a bit high for IOS in my op.  would consider if it went on sale.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 18, 2013)

Sending my support. Just purchased the app. 

Like I said before, will be great to have a quick go to at shows. 

Feedback:
I would like a Purchase date instead of DOB
Maybe a slot for size when obtained and one for who or where it was purchased from. Instead of having to enter it into the diary. 

And for us dumb Americans, maybe have everything in Standard and Metric. 

One thing that would really be awesome. On the map, if you could click on the location and see photos of their native habitat. 

Is there a way for the app to place "my spiders" in alphabetical order by scientific name? 

Oh and a tab for unsexed. Right now its making me pick male or female. 

Thanks for your time and hard work on putting this together. Looking forward to the update and putting this app to use.


----------



## TarantulaGuy84 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great app so far. Lacking some species and wont let me select my last two ts in the my spiders menu. For leg span can you make a choice to pick cm or inches?


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, we have updated the latest with a bug fix, should be in app store in a few days.

We will be adding a lot more species within the month and will update with inches/ounces shortly

Thanks for your support so far



kenneumann said:


> Great app so far. Lacking some species and wont let me select my last two ts in the my spiders menu. For leg span can you make a choice to pick cm or inches?




---------- Post added 04-22-2013 at 08:19 PM ----------

Excellent suggestions!

Will note them all down and see what we can implement shortly. Certainly inches/ounces and unsexed will be added soon

Thanks for all your support! Really great to see people appreciating all the hard put into it.



3skulls said:


> Sending my support. Just purchased the app.
> 
> Like I said before, will be great to have a quick go to at shows.
> 
> ...


----------



## stiltskin1989 (Apr 22, 2013)

This app looks awesome for when i want to curl up and make my wish lists. I will most certainly buy this app once my gf gives me my phone back... sigh...


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 24, 2013)

haha Interesting though about wish list on iTarantula .. add yourself to our facebook page, you can download there too.

http://www.facebook.com/www.itarantula.mobi



stiltskin1989 said:


> This app looks awesome for when i want to curl up and make my wish lists. I will most certainly buy this app once my gf gives me my phone back... sigh...


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 26, 2013)

Latest update now on App store!
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/itarantula/id630537015

- Critical Bug fix with Scrolling more than a full screen of My Spiders
- Changed maps to hybrid

A lot more updates coming next weekend

We need your support - Please leave rating and a short review on the App store link above by clicking Reviews and Write Review

Thanks for your support!
Steve


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 26, 2013)

Done and done.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you, enjoy.

We're getting together a species list to be included for next update. Please reply to this with your requests.



3skulls said:


> Done and done.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 26, 2013)

Aphonopelma hentzi - because I just got some 

More from Lasiodora

... Now my mind drawls a blank. 

Another idea. Under their photo, maybe show a male vs a female when a species is sexually dimorphic. Like a P. irminia

Just throwing out ideas. I'm in no way trying to complain or be a prick 

I'm excited for the app to do well.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Apr 26, 2013)

That's great, thanks for your suggestions, I will schedule them all for various releases.

Please leave rating and a short review on the App store link above by clicking Reviews and Write Review



3skulls said:


> Aphonopelma hentzi - because I just got some
> 
> More from Lasiodora
> 
> ...


----------



## madamoisele (Apr 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wKnYQEpsqNo[/YOUTUBE]

Or the direct link, http://youtu.be/wKnYQEpsqNo


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 29, 2013)

madamoisele said:


> [YOUTUBE]wKnYQEpsqNo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Or the direct link, http://youtu.be/wKnYQEpsqNo


Very cool, i love the walkthrough of the app on the vid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaximusMeridus (May 16, 2013)

Hey Guys, iTarantula for Android has finally been launched https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.itarantula.itarantula


----------



## EmberPhase (May 16, 2013)

I'm LOVING the app.  The one thing I would suggest would to be able rotate pics, it seems a lot of my pics for my T's are never in the right direction for the app.  Thanks for an excellent app!


----------



## viper69 (May 17, 2013)

If it has the possibility for me to enter how many crickets and when it molted (molting more important to me) then I may consider buying it for the iPhone. It it doesn't have that feature then it doesn't bring value for my purposes. Nice GUI from what I saw.


----------



## MarkmD (May 17, 2013)

MaximusMeridus said:


> Hey Guys, iTarantula for Android has finally been launched https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.itarantula.itarantula[
> 
> Brilliant, i will download it.


----------



## Gilberator (May 17, 2013)

BaddestRuffest said:


> What about for windows phones ?


YES PLEASE!!!!! I would pay money to have an app like this!!!


----------



## EmberPhase (May 17, 2013)

viper69 said:


> If it has the possibility for me to enter how many crickets and when it molted (molting more important to me) then I may consider buying it for the iPhone. It it doesn't have that feature then it doesn't bring value for my purposes. Nice GUI from what I saw.


I am not sure what version you have but i have the android and i can enter molted info and feeding info.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (May 17, 2013)

LOVE this app! Very professional look, lots of great information already! For now, I use DOB as acquired date and Favourites as my wishlist.

I'd like to see "imperial" measurements (even though I'm a Canuck), as well as an "unsexed" option... and I know you're already adding new genus/species through future updates, but I reeeeally want to see Monocentropus balfouri added to the list! That's current my dream spider, so it was the first one I tried to add.  

Keep it up! Very awesome with everything so far!!


----------



## Stirmi (May 17, 2013)

It's a great app you should add G pulchripes


----------



## pardozer (May 17, 2013)

Make it for android! I also have an iphone for work. I hate it. Android is mush better os


----------



## LuiziBee (May 17, 2013)

Liking it so far. I agree with Monocentropus balfouri being added. And hopefully some phormictopus spp and nhandu spp. Soon.  thank you for doing this for us. Looking forward to future updates.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Msh (May 17, 2013)

I'm enjoying the app so far. My only recommendation is more species C. ritae, B. albiceps, are the ones that come to mind right now. I was going to say there should be a way to upload pictures from your phone but I realized that there already is in the my spiders section so that solved that haha


----------



## Hersh77tess (May 21, 2013)

Wish I could get it on my IPad..... :-/


----------



## edgeofthefreak (May 21, 2013)

Hersh77tess said:


> Wish I could get it on my IPad..... :-/


I have it on my iPad, but it doesn't sync up with the version I bought for my iPod Touch... or if it _can_ I have no idea how.  

Bought it for iPod Touch (while using iPod touch), went to AppStore on my iPad and had <Install> not <BuyMe> as a button.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (May 21, 2013)

This app is just too much money for something you can just google.  As much as it would be nice to have, I am not really willing to invest money in something like this.  Nice app however.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (May 21, 2013)

A suggestion for the species listing.  Use the World Spider Catalog to construct a "master" list of all described species (up to the date of publication of the World Spider Catalog) and make them available in one update to the app. For all or most unidentified species circulating in the hobby, allow the end user to add to the "master" list of species listing so they can add them.  For example "Haplopelma sp. Bach Ma."  It would also be nice to allow the end user to edit the master list so they can keep up with their own changes in taxonomy and that burden isn't on you as the application coders and maintainers. It also allows the end user to enter in a species that may or may not be real.  An example scenario would be, end user goes to a reptile expo and buys a tarantula with a name no longer in use or is just plain made up. The user goes home to enter the spider into iTarantula and doesn't see the name in the list of species and has to wait for another update in which the new name may or may not be included or has to take the time and trouble to write an e-mail to include it.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (May 23, 2013)

Not just sure if I can only 2 reviews due to some limitation in iTunes... but, I currently can only see 2 reviews in iTunes! C'mon e'rybody! If you purchased this app (or even if you didn't and just want help out) give it a big 5 stars and say something pretty about it! Just takes a few seconds (and an Apple ID).

That is all.


----------



## 3skulls (May 23, 2013)

I gave it a review when I purchased it.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 7, 2013)

I also reviewed a while back. I've almost got all of my T's on there. All but five. I'm missing Euathlus sp red and yellow. Phormictopus sp purple. Thrixopelma ockerti and homoeomma sp blue. The new updates rocked and helped get most of my other T's up. Is there any way to organize your tarantulas? I'm not sure if I've just not figured it out or if it's just not possible. But definitely something to consider. I just put them in as I thought of them and they're all out of order. Lol Thank you for the recent updates, Btw!!!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jgerou85 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have it for my android phone and like it. They just updated it tonight and added another 110 types of tarantulas. It also lets you keep a journal of each you own with moltig and feeding entries. All in all I like it lots and think if they keep updating it like they have been doing it . It could be the best app for tarantulas out there.


----------



## Yentlequible (Jun 8, 2013)

If this comes out on Android, I will definitely purchase it as soon as it is released. Looks good!


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 8, 2013)

Yentlequible said:


> If this comes out on Android, I will definitely purchase it as soon as it is released. Looks good!


It is. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yentlequible (Jun 8, 2013)

LuiziBee said:


> It is.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Oops, my mistake. I thought the original post was newer. Didn't realize it was almost two months ago.


----------



## prairiepanda (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm a bit disappointed that we haven't seen an update yet. It's a very nice app, but it definitely needs some work. I don't want to review it until it seems more complete.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 8, 2013)

prairiepanda said:


> I'm a bit disappointed that we haven't seen an update yet. It's a very nice app, but it definitely needs some work. I don't want to review it until it seems more complete.


It was updated last night. They added 50 spp I think. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dactylus (Jun 9, 2013)

My iPhone states that I am using Version 1.02.  Is this the latest revision of this app for iPhones?  Will I be prompted by iTunes when there is an update with this app?  I don't think that I have been prompted to update this app since purchasing it.

Thanks for creating this app!

:biggrin:


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 9, 2013)

V 1.02 here. 
I checked for an update and see nothing.


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Jun 21, 2013)

iTarantula App for the iPhone v1.15 is now live!

New
- Added 49 more species, now totalling 109 and growing every 2-3 weeks.
- Search by Author - The individual who first described the species
- Share a screenshot of your My Spiders List with your friends on Facebook
- Added Unknown Gender to My Spiders
- Added Inches/Ounces/Fahrenheit conversion
- Added Humidity
- Added Temperature
- Added Author
- Italicise Scientific Names
- Added Habitus - Terrestrial/Arboreal
- Added Longevity
- Added Care & Housing (to some species)
- Added Diet (to some species)

Bug Fixes
- Fixed feedback form
- Database errors
- Fixed scrolling Diary log entries if more than the screen
- Fixed spider info & detail section resizing

Download: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/itarantula/id630537015


----------



## prairiepanda (Jun 22, 2013)

I haven't been prompted to update at all. Is the update not available in Canada yet, or do I need to do something special to update this app?


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Jun 23, 2013)

prairiepanda said:


> I haven't been prompted to update at all. Is the update not available in Canada yet, or do I need to do something special to update this app?


Hi there,

It is launched worldwide all at the same time. iPhone doesn't prompt you to update, you have to open up the App Store App on your iPhone and click the updates tab. If it doesn't appear there, try searching the AppStore for iTarantula and click update. You will probably need to be on wifi.

If you have any further issues, to keep this thread clean and send me a message on Facebook - details below and I'd be glad  to help.


----------



## Eresin (Nov 20, 2013)

Can I second the idea of having a "purcahse date" if you don't know the date of birth?  I just got the app, very nice interface and easy to use


----------



## Keith B (Nov 20, 2013)

Pretty neat app.  Personally I purchased all my recently acquired T's as very small slings, with which I'm comfortable estimating a generalized birth date for.  My wild caught G. rosea is the only one that was a struggle.  I had to delete her and restart when i accidentally touched birth date, cause it forces me to enter a date.  If not purchase date, a simple "unknown" in the birth date option would work well for me.  I also noticed entering name in "My spiders" kinda locks you into editing the name, you hit save and you're still stuck prompted in the name typing window.  I have to back out and go back in to edit another column.  I don't think you need to categorize the diary.  It's kinda petty for how infrequently molts happen and how erratic different events may be.  I'm fine entering my own accounts.  I think a creative thing that I would like to have a lot, is maybe a memorium section, where we can move our spiders to when they pass away, so we have a place to store them and recall them and their diaries and quirks when we'd like to, instead of deleting them, or having them sitting stagnant in with others we're constantly editing.  I'd love to have that option built in to compliment my collection.   some day.. take your time


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 20, 2013)

Can you make a version for Android?


----------



## viper69 (Nov 20, 2013)

This is a cool looking app. Does it have the ability to track when my Ts are fed and molt? I see value IF it does, other wise the information listed on the screenshots I can find on the internet for free.


----------



## NGLepine (Nov 20, 2013)

K.... Ya got 4bux outta me....


----------



## Eresin (Nov 21, 2013)

viper69 said:


> This is a cool looking app. Does it have the ability to track when my Ts are fed and molt? I see value IF it does, other wise the information listed on the screenshots I can find on the internet for free.


There is a bit where you can write notes, with a date attached so you can write about feeing, molting and whatever other behaviour you think is worth noting.

---------- Post added 11-21-2013 at 10:42 AM ----------




Driller64 said:


> Can you make a version for Android?


I think they did make an android version, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.itarantula.itarantula


----------



## viper69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Eresin said:


> There is a bit where you can write notes, with a date attached so you can write about feeing, molting and whatever other behaviour you think is worth noting.




Would you post screenshots of that please? I'd like to see how it is laid out before I consider purchasing it.


----------



## Keith B (Nov 21, 2013)

K, now I've had a little more time playing with the app.  Got all my stuff entered and everything.  I like the diary area the way it is.  I think it's more fun to enter something eventful, than to worry about calendars and "scheduled feedings" and such.  There's too much margin for error there (T stops eating for pre-molt or just gets full, etc).  I think the only thing I'd suggest besides what I suggested before, is maybe more slots for pictures in the "My Spiders" section.  Nothing overkill, just maybe 3 slots.  Many T's change drastically from spiderling to adult, and that way we can not only show off our collection, but show others how they appeared as slings, juveniles, and mature adults


----------



## viper69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah a progression of photos over time would be cool, esp for GBBs. Is the diary just like a blank screen to type in? I like to see I fed them on this date, X amt of prey items, like a grid sorta.


----------



## Keith B (Nov 21, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Yeah a progression of photos over time would be cool, esp for GBBs. Is the diary just like a blank screen to type in? I like to see I fed them on this date, X amt of prey items, like a grid sorta.


The diary looks like a blank screen at first, but you add entries just like you would in say, "notes" for example.  You hit "+" then it prompts you to put in the date, you fill out the entry, then the entry shows up for the corresponding date, and each dated entry shows up in scrolling columns.  The date is in black bold letters, with the beginning of the entry showing in gray under it.  I think it's all I really need.  If you keep the feeding note short (i.e. "Ate a cricket today"), the whole entry can be seen and you can just barrel on through.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Keith B said:


> The diary looks like a blank screen at first, but you add entries just like you would in say, "notes" for example.  You hit "+" then it prompts you to put in the date, you fill out the entry, then the entry shows up for the corresponding date, and each dated entry shows up in scrolling columns.  The date is in black bold letters, with the beginning of the entry showing in gray under it.  I think it's all I really need.  If you keep the feeding note short (i.e. "Ate a cricket today"), the whole entry can be seen and you can just barrel on through.


Hmm this sounds interesting. I'll PM the OP and ask for screenshots, I'm too visual a person to really get a good sense if I'll buy it or not. I appreciate the description A LOT though as I'm more encouraged.

All I write down on my feeding records, is the date xx/xx/xx, and the number of crickets. I don't write notes like didn't eat due to molt etc. But that's because I have separate page for molting.


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Does anyone know what happened to the creator? it hasn't been updated since June of last year. this is a little annoying since I paid $4 for it and there are even a few spelling mistakes from the last update. someone want to comment and help?


----------



## viper69 (Feb 3, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the creator? it hasn't been updated since June of last year. this is a little annoying since I paid $4 for it and there are even a few spelling mistakes from the last update. someone want to comment and help?


You "wasted" your money. I contacted the guy, asked for some specific type of screenshots, and he didn't understand what I was talking about after 2 specific emails. Good luck...thank god I didn't buy it!


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 3, 2014)

viper69 said:


> You "wasted" your money. I contacted the guy, asked for some specific type of screenshots, and he didn't understand what I was talking about after 2 specific emails. Good luck...thank god I didn't buy it!


 oh well. that's kind of a bummer. at least I know what happened. thanks.


----------



## fyic (Feb 3, 2014)

ya it looks like they just gave up on it 
I use this one on my tablet http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?256549-So-I-made-an-application...



klawfran3 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the creator? it hasn't been updated since June of last year. this is a little annoying since I paid $4 for it and there are even a few spelling mistakes from the last update. someone want to comment and help?


----------



## viper69 (Feb 3, 2014)

Can't use that one it's an android os


----------



## fyic (Feb 3, 2014)

yes I know lol ........make the switch viper hahaha




viper69 said:


> Can't use that one it's an android os


you know what you do man is just buy one of the $39 tablets and just use it for that lol

http://ubislate.us/index.php


----------



## Keith B (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, Viper.  I think tisha put the iphone app out of business


----------

